# OKCpedia > Restaurants & Bars >  Neighborhood Provisions

## Pete

After a multi-million dollar renovation, Neighborhood Provisions is set to open tomorrow 9/21 at Rose Creek Golf Club.


The bar and restaurant enjoy a beautiful setting on the golf course and will be open to the public.  Reservations are recommended through RESY.

Neighborhood Provisions is the brainchild of Innovative Club Managements founder, Alex Hammill, and Director of Culinary Jim Camp, and will serve an array of elevated rustic dishes that include the pictured Pork Rib Chop - grilled Berkshire pork, fingerling olive oil mash, charred broccolini, with black garlic-bourbon butter or Chef Jims signature black label burger with  lb house burger blend, candied bacon, bourbon-onion jam, smoked gouda, lettuce, tomato, on brioche. 

Cocktails have been created by Director of Food and Beverage Rachel Custer, that includes drinks like the Patio Pounder with aguavida cachaca, lillet blanc, accompani flora green aperitif, housemade vanilla simple soda, and lemon zest or the Catherine Martini.

Neighborhood Provisions is located at 17031 N. May.

----------

